# EggsforIHOP's kidding thread ...THE LAST BABY OF THE SEASON IS HERE!!!



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 14, 2012)

Poor Lucy (The Awtrey Farm Jewel...where Lucy came from I couldn't tell ya...) our Saanen doe is officially due ANY MOMENT!

She's had a rough time of it...being moved January 2nd to our place from 4 hours away...pregnant, low goat on the totem pole...needing wormed and weight added due to my lack of vigilance...gotta cheer her on!

I plan to pull and bottle feed her kid(s) and once we get another goat in milk probably go ahead and dry her off to get her weight back up for the next go round next year...

Here's the same old photos on Lucy...I'll get some fresh pics tomorrow:




Skinny cause I thought I was imagining weight loss in my constant paranoid expectant goat state...but I wasn't imagining it....




Using the mineral dish to rest her weary head...ready as I am for the babies to come....

Due date would be the 13th/16th as she was seen bred 2 different days in the breeding pen...looking more ready to pop than EVER...no mucous yet to speak of, udder slightly bigger tonight than it was in these pics and she's now holding her tail crooked with VERY soft but still BARELY there ligaments...sunshine in the forecast tomorrow, but rain expected Wednesday so I'm guessing if I had to pick a date it would be Wednesday in the rain...or tomorrow while I am processing the last of the broiler chickens...because I'm pretty sure Lucy has read the doe code...what doe hasn't?

Finally got my kidding kit ready (triodine 7, towels for wiping off, nose sucky thing-a-ma-jig, lube, gloves, all the random stuff I didn't have in the past when I needed it)...it's all in one spot now...which means she's probably going to hold out until I forget where I put it...

Don't care if it's pink, blue, or Lady Gaga mixed up as far as the kids go!  Just want healthy mama and babies when all is said and done...I have had baby goat envy FOR WEEKS now!  FINALLY we are in the home stretch with her...after this it's another month and then our other saanen and nubian are due (in that order)....we have udder beginnings on one and positive baby flutters felt on both!  BRING ON THE BABY GOATS I DECLARE! 

I'm anxious and excited...we've done this before...but it NEVER gets old!  Figured I'd pick a spot and get a kidding thread going - only have 3 does due anytime soon...but it's nice to have a place to share like BYH


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 14, 2012)

Go go Lucy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2012)

wishing the best for Lucy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> wishing the best for Lucy.


X2


----------



## Missy (Feb 14, 2012)

Go Lucy Go!!!!

You can do it!!!

 waits for babies....


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)

Go Lucy!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 14, 2012)

come on Lucy - you can do it


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 14, 2012)

Go Lucy Go


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you thank you everyone! I told her this afternoon she had a crowd cheering her on and POOF!  Her ligaments are GONE!  and we FINALLY got some goo/discharge to speak of! I think Lucy heard ya'll...and she appreciates it as much as I do   I got some newer pics today...and of course she seems to be crawling EVER closer to her big explosion! I think I even saw a few MINOR contractions this evening sitting with her...she was munching hay...stopped...tensed...went back to hay eating....then she was walking towards the water...stopped...stared into space....nope...nothing...back to getting a drink...probably just a false alarm...but it's GOT to be close now!  She heard ya'll, I SWEAR she did and being a GOOD GOAT she is listening!

I notice a change in hoo hoo and udder...how 'bout ya'll?




And of course a wide load from above....my guess is one...MAYBE hiding 2 in there...but I'm thinking just one...I actually kinda want a buck, because being a "C" year his name will be Crisco (because he is GOING to be white...that's kind of the obvious  )  I have PLENTY of what I feel are clever boy names picked out for a little white goat...a few girl names too...but mostly boy names right now 







Of course today was bright and sunny and BEAUTIFUL...BUT...duh duh duh....TONIGHT the forecast is for a storm to roll through...I'm hoping for kids WITHOUT thunder and lightning!  We have WAY too many dead trees for all THAT drama...but I'm guessing she'll wait until that happens at this point...I'm doubtful anything is going to happen on Valentines...just a couple hours left and she already had the chance TWICE when I had to leave the house to sneak this one by me!  And SHE DIDN'T TAKE IT!  Maybe she doesn't know the doe code?  Or maybe she's waiting for a WORSE time to kid?  Like in the coming storm?

IDK...but I DO know that I give up on sleep until a baby comes!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 16, 2012)

Tonight I'm kinda worried....

JUST her right ligament is back as of this morning...apparently she knows how to make things reappear...HATE when they do that!  So I'm guessing she's still a bit off from actually kidding...BUT...

She pretty much just LAYS in the same spot all day and it seemed all night EXCEPT when I come to feed, then she of course hops up to see what I have...

So, she's still eating...

BUT she is just more lethargic than I would like...I'm debating giving her some molasses/corn syrup to perk her up....could this is any way HURT the situation?  I did give her a little nutridrench this morning, maybe an ounce or so, and she seemed to be perkier after that for a bit...

Need a vote...she's just more "off" than I would expect...what would ya'll do?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2012)

Molasses won't hurt a thing.

I'd probably give her a B shot now and a shot of that nasty old calcium drench when she's actually in active labor.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Whenever you have a lethargic animal, always check their temp. Usually when they have a temp, they become lazy and mope around. (Like with humans...when you're not feeling well you just want to lay around.)


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe some baking soda? Poor girl. I think their tummies get upset when they're preggie.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 16, 2012)

Nope, no temp...goin out with a B shot (she's gonna HATE me by the time she actually kids!) and a little warm molasses water...just cause I love her and I know she likes that...

I BET she's just BLEH preggo and ready to be done...but I worry SO SO MUCH!  Can you tell who my favorite goat is?

Thanks everybody!  I'm heading out to spend some quality goat time and love on her some...


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 17, 2012)

Just needed a little vitamin B, and of course a handful of her favorite yummy treat - RAISINS! - and Lucy has perked up CONSIDERABLY!  She's munching hay and trying to be anywhere but laying still!  AND her ligaments are TOTALLY gone again!  She still hasn't "dropped" much yet though...so lord only knows how long she intends to drag this out on me!

But she is feeling much better it seems and greatly perked up as of just now


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 17, 2012)

Gggggooooooo Lucy!!!!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 17, 2012)

SHE DID IT!!!!!!  TWIN BOYS AT 9AM!!!!!

6lbs 9oz and 6lbs12oz....no wonder she's so thin!  She didn't have room to EAT!  She ate like a PIG post birth, never seen her so happy to eat - she finally had ROOM to put it away!  

Mama is resting now...still waiting for placenta to pass, went ahead and gave her calcium drench and wormed her already...knock all that out...got a little colostrum and heat treated like a good dairy good person  

And now...drum roll please...PICS!!!!




















UP NEXT:  Pomegranate!!!!

I think without looking at records we have a month left on her.....I forget more than I remember...but I do remember she's bred to our Nigerian Dwarf for "mini" babies...so I'm excited to see what we get out of her!












ETA:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2012)

Great job Lucy!  Nice babies!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 17, 2012)

The only downfall to little white goats is that the Triodine stuff GETS EVERYWHERE and they are a HUGE obvious mess!  Look at those iodine stains all over the little fellas!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats on the cuties!!!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 17, 2012)

congrats on the boys!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yay LUCY!!!  I've been watching and watching this thread and I'm so glad she safely birthed!!!  Adorable beautiful little babies


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 17, 2012)

They are cute!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 17, 2012)

Cute babies!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone 

One question...am I a REALLY pitiful foster mother if I still can't really tell them apart?  I had to mark Crisco with a black permanent marker X to tell him apart from Casper after I realized this afternoon I had NO CLUE who had a bottle and who hadn't yet!  BAD BAD me! DH came home from work, took one look, and asked "What's wrong with that one?" When I told him it was to tell them apart he LAUGHED at me!  Like I'm not already frazzled to start!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 18, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone
> 
> One question...am I a REALLY pitiful foster mother if I still can't really tell them apart?  I had to mark Crisco with a black permanent marker X to tell him apart from Casper after I realized this afternoon I had NO CLUE who had a bottle and who hadn't yet!  BAD BAD me! DH came home from work, took one look, and asked "What's wrong with that one?" When I told him it was to tell them apart he LAUGHED at me!  Like I'm not already frazzled to start!


We had trouble with our little white ones when they were first born also.  But luckily, one of the two that look identical at first glance has black knees so it got easier.  I got tired of picking up his tail at first.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 18, 2012)

I keep getting mine all mixed up.  The white ones I get mixed up and them yesterday I was mixing up all the brown with white ones, even though they have slightly different patterns.  

I am going to have to ear tag everyone early.  

They are adorable!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

Just get little cat collars in different colors.  It works really well.  Then you can call them pink, green, blue, orange, yellow, etc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL! I FORGOT about the collars until you said it! we did that last year, and my dumb self let every kid leave with their collars on and then totally forgot about it and never got more!  Of course right now it's almost a flood, somebody call Noah, tell him to bring the Ark and run me to the dollar store for cat collars!  Until then I'm ain't not leaving until this rain quits if-in I can't help it!  But that well be the plan of action once it dries out some - until then Black Spot it is  But thanks for reminding me!  I think my brain floated away last night when it started pouring down...


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

How about multicolored sharpie markers?  Got any of those?  You could draw smiley faces on them.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How about multicolored sharpie markers?  Got any of those?  You could draw smiley faces on them.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't get me started!  As kids we all tattooed our Barbie dolls to tell them apart and my goodness was my mother HOT over that!  But when you get 4 little girls the same 4 dolls (because a nekked Barbie is the same as every other nekked barbie), what else were we to do?

I need to do that and send her a pic...tattooed goats with multi-colored sharpies!  She would still probably come whoop me again for it! There was never a permanent marker to be found in my mothers house again after that...bet my husband takes them away if I mark up the goats


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

A little heart with "I wuv you"  written in the middle?  How could he object?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How about multicolored sharpie markers?  Got any of those?  You could draw smiley faces on them.


Oh oh, or a KoolAid bath!  You could color them all for Easter


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOHHH! GOOD ONE!!!  Little Pink boy goats!  Hubby would FLIP!  I like that one.....


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 22, 2012)

So...some updated, dried off, running around the house pics of the kids from this weekend:

Let me see if I can get up there....







Get UP!  let's go play!





It's white like me...wiggles a lot...and STINKS! WHAT IS THIS?






Beware brother! whatever it is...is SURE ain't food!





Both boys are doing good and will be getting disbudded tonight when my husband gets home...just had to post a few pics of how CUTE they are running the house while their bottles heat up at night   Spoiled...not these babies


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 22, 2012)

cute pics . . . I have to ask . . is that a blanket or dog laying on the couch  ?


----------



## wannacow (Feb 22, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing!  It looks marked like a cat, but if it's a cat it is HUGE!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2012)

that is weird I assumed it was a blanket, but now that you mention it, it looks like a very wrinkly dog.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

the goats are adorable but your Shar-pei is BEAUTIFUL. I just got out of the business of Shar-pei Breeding


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 22, 2012)

They are adorable.  I think that is a dog on the couch by the way.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 22, 2012)

They are so cute!  Congrats!!!


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 22, 2012)

I have really enjoyed reading this thread!!!! Please keep us updated on Pomegranate with some new pics! Congrats to you


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 22, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> that is weird I assumed it was a blanket, but now that you mention it, it looks like a very wrinkly dog.


I kept going back and looking and I thought I could make out legs and a tail . . so I figured I'd ask


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> the goats are adorable but your Shar-pei is BEAUTIFUL. I just got out of the business of Shar-pei Breeding


BINGO!   That is our dog - Ming Yu Ate Mai Shu on the couch...we call her Ming-a-Ling or just Ming!  She is our surrogate mother to EVERYTHING!  Goats, poultry chicks, you name it!  Her only downfall is her SEVERE grain allergies.....she gets special homecooked grain free meals.  Sadly though, with her babies around, she also steals nibbles of their grain based foods!  Thus...slightly bald and itchy.  But if you take her babies away she mourns them!


Yup...the worlds UGLIEST dog...not a cat - but by her HATRED of all things wet and water based she could almost be a cat 

And I'm for sure going to keep pics and updates coming - not only of these babies but the other goats as well.  We have 2 more due - one in March, the other in April  - so babies coming little by little 

Do stay tuned


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2012)

I just discovered a great topical lotion called Nu-stock, sold at feed stores, for dry itchy skin and mites. I have read many raving reviews about it since purchasing it and trying it on some of our goats and an itchy spot on our dog. 

You may want to try it on a couple of her worst spots. I realize with allergies, it wont cure her. but it may help. It is a little messy to put on, so that is why I suggest just localized spots that are the worse.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> the goats are adorable but your Shar-pei is BEAUTIFUL. I just got out of the business of Shar-pei Breeding


That's what I thought too!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 6, 2012)

UP NEXT....IS POMEGRANATE!!!   

Gravity has taken hold of her preggo belly as of yesterday...SHE HAS DROPPED from chubby round belly to belly dragging mama....








And her udder has gone from lemon sized cute little beginnings of an udder to a full handful of pink Saanen udder loveliness:





(and of course this was post-shaving-clippers catching on fire and smoking - trying to escape like crazy before I set her hiney on fire snao that photo fast Pomegranate...poor girl, she was SO quiet the whole time, until I saw smoke from the clippers...)


She that face...NOT amused at all with the goings on around her and CERTAINLY peeved about the lack of more alfalfa goodies in that dish...Pom says "WHERE'S MY TREATS FOOL?"






DUE DATE????  COULD NOT TELL YA AT THIS POINT!  My stupid computer crashed and I wasn't able to rescue my little "goat files" since she was bred I THINK in October during much madness around here...I'm just guessing at this point...SO SHE SHOULD BE DUE 3/20 IF and only IF my memory serves me correctly...so if my memory DOES NOT serve me, which is more often the case than not, then it could be anytime between now and next year...because that's life for me...

So...lesson learned...all goat records are now online thru easykeeper AND are written down in a notebook AND saved to my cell phone...and now we wait on Pomegranate...


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Love the little Pomegranete of loveliness...


----------



## Missy (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful girls you got and those little fellas are just adorable!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank's ya'll....Pomegranate is my other favorite...I have a thing for the Saanens, I REALLY do!  Then I got to feeling bad because I didn't put anything up about my little Penelope...She's I THINK the last one to go...once again should memory serve me she is due April 12th...unless I have it all mixed up...could just be taxes due that day lol  I'm doing good to recall if I ate breakfast most days, let alone what it was!

So....I guess since it could also be Penelope up next if I am confused I should post her?  Just in case...


Here's her hoo hoo pics, her's looks WAY more ready than Pom of course, and Penelope's ligs are already half gone...






And the udder she has been sprouting this week:






Baby belly not so big....but for sure feeling hooves tap dancing in there at this point:






And you gotta admit that;s a kinda neat marking on that side...it reminds me of the KoolAid man, but empty since it's not red


I'm expecting singles out of both girls and I am HOPING AND PRAYING FOR AT LEAST ONE DOELING!  

Since we let the nigi's go to build on the bigger goats, I am kinda kicking myself in the pants....if only because we are just going to have the 3 does in milk...and I SWEAR if I get ALL BOYS out of 3 DOES that I will cry...I will...I just want one little girl for myself....

OH!  And Queen Mum I thought of you a little  If anyone asks Who the Baby Daddy is...well...it's our nigerian buck Edan, the only "small" goat I kept.  He has blue eyes and great genes on his side...so I am REALLY hoping for a mini-nubian or mini-saanen doe to keep out of them....with BLUE eyes would be a plus...but if all I get is the girl part filled on that order I would still be pleased!

Not his best pic - this was another "make the goats mad as possible pen them down and trim their feet day"...but you can see his chubby dwarf body and pretty chocolate coloring...and yes, he went on a diet after this pic was taken...fat little thing was just getting browse/pasture during a DROUGHT and I had to move him to a dry lot type set up to get his easy keeping behind in shape!






Anyways...that's where my little herd stands...udders a popping and hoohoos a swollen and hoping for PINK here!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love Saanens, I really want some.  Sables too.

Can't wait to see the little babies!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 7, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I love Saanens, I really want some.  Sables too.
> 
> Can't wait to see the little babies!


You know...I've NEVER met a sable goat in person.  I LOVE the fun colors and patterns of things like Nubians and Alpines...but the personality of the Saanen can't be beat for me!  I would LOVE a chance to meet a herd of Sable goats just to see if they were anything like their cousins the saanens...I really would....

but then I would probably be changing my mind and adding another type of goat to my herd wouldn't I?  On second thought...I better stay away from any sable herds....


I know I can't wait to see the babies either!  I got a few good kicks today while I was out there rubbing bellies earlier (from the kids not the does of course) and I just got all pitiful excited and started talking to them....if the goats don't think I am crazy I know the neighbor does by now!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> OH!  And Queen Mum I thought of you a little  If anyone asks Who the Baby Daddy is...well...it's our nigerian buck Edan, the only "small" goat I kept.  He has blue eyes and great genes on his side...so I am REALLY hoping for a mini-nubian or mini-saanen doe to keep out of them....with BLUE eyes would be a plus...but if all I get is the girl part filled on that order I would still be pleased!


Mini Saanen would be really cute!   

I'd like to see that!  Want a little buckling?  I have two.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL - thanks but no thanks on the bucklings...we're all "bucked up" here.

I have my twin saanens, one of which will be staying on, my nubian Starmaker, my nigerian Edan, and my mostly nubian/little bit boer buck Jack....all bucks...all staying except one.

I know, I'm SO excited for little little (double little) saanens!  I'm REALLY hoping for pale cream or white with blue eyes (a girl can dream!)  My luck I'll get twin brown boys with brown eyes...but hey...I'll take healthy no matter what!

Just let me know when you want another boy...I bet Saanens make GREAT pack goats! Large, in charge and cool, calm AND collected! For a fellow BYHer I'd cut ya a HECK of a deal and meet you part way


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 11, 2012)

Well...we finally got the new "baby goat jail complete enough to start using.  I have caved due to the rain and flooding outside on my "indefinite quarantine" on my boer doelings, Chrissy and Janet - they are now with the baby herd and things are gonna have to be fine until they are old enough for CAE/CL testing as we SERIOUSLY are running out of dry spots around here for things to go (no, really, I had 3 turkeys drown tonight in another sudden down pour that caught them off guard...it's WET here)...anyways...since the little hoof beats are keeping me up tonight here's some updated pics of everyone...

First up, Janet wood, %boer (what percent I can't recall....it was one of those long days) She was 4lbs when she came home...now she is 17lbs and still the runt compared to her half sister...but doing pretty darn well for a scouring rejected at birth runt  She is 7 weeks old now.









Then we have Crisco Kidd...he and his twin are 3 weeks old now, growing like weeds, and he is already making the "sexy face" when the girls pee...look out girls...he's gonna be a heart breaker! Look closely...see that curled lip...sexy face at 3 weeks old...my how they grow! And then looking all innocent and confused 2 seconds later...what a stinker!













Chrissy Snow, the other boer doe, who is HUGE!  Another rejected baby, she is 8 weeks old now and nearing 30lbs in a HURRY!  She's my biggest eater, of solid foods that is...always chewing on something, hay, grass, you name it...that girl STAYS hungry!  Husband says we should have named her Big Bertha! Look at that chunky monkey sticking her tongue out for the camera...and do you see taht peeping over her shoulder....





Peeping over her shoulder is ShelliRae Farm's Champagne!  She's one of our newest additions...3/4 Nubian 1/4 Alpine and ALL sweetness!  Just a week old, and one of twin doelings, we're hoping she turns out to be even half the milker her mother is!  She's doing good though keeping up with the big kids, though you know I watch her CLOSELY out there...





There goes Jack Tripper - my tad bit boer mostly nubian buck...he NEVER holds still when he sees me with the camera...





And last but not least, peaking in the window, is our OTHER new addition, Fajita Bonita, who will NOT be fajitas, but it a 3 month old nubian doeling That I can't wait for next springs babies from!  She's another chunky monkey who is gonna be a big'un! No good pics yet besides that one of her....she doesn't hold still for nothing!





We have one more baby to pick up - another nubian doe - tomorrow and besides anyone born here that is IT for this year...I swear...I think...maybe...I mean...well...we have 10 acres and only 13 goats...wait...yeah...13 after the last new baby comes tomorrow...so we have a little more room to grow for sure.  But I think once Pomegranate and Penelope kid I will be all "babied out" for a while  Unless a super deal on an amazing Saanen doe comes along...or 20kids or Roll Farms should so happen to bring a boer doe to Houston...you know...to visit forever   I'd take a kid from their herds in a HEARTBEAT...if they were closer   Just saying...

But yeah, can't sleep, had to do something semi productive....so I thought I'd share...the family is finally growing and now I need to send in all the myriads of ADGA paperwork on the ones I have papers on....oh joy...paperwork...so that's it, an update on all the kids and a few new ones...one of these days I'll get some really good pics...until then these will work right?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL - We had a Fajita, too.  She was Levi's grandma, and one of our first boer does.

Your kid jail reminds me of mine.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 11, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Your kid jail reminds me of mine.


  well then I think I have officially lost it...who else turns their porch into a goat jail...other people build a freaking barn....but me...no...that would be TOO FAR and it's cheaper to convert the porch...and easier...and really it was way closer....yup...my house has gone to the goats


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, now...my kid jail is in the barn....but in the winter when it's bitter cold and I can't put them in the barn yet....we might set up baby gates and put down plastic runners and turn the hallway into an indoor kid jail. 

I'm not sayin' we do or anything...but...it's possible.  *innocent whistling emote*


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 11, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, now...my kid jail is in the barn....but in the winter when it's bitter cold and I can't put them in the barn yet....we might set up baby gates and put down plastic runners and turn the hallway into an indoor kid jail.
> 
> I'm not sayin' we do or anything...but...it's possible.  *innocent whistling emote*


LOL - I don't have a barn OR a hallway!  really...this place is just 3 sheds they connected together and paneled in wood...it's nice...but the kitchen REALLY IS A BARN!  Or it was supposed to be...at one point...I'll have to get a pic sometime...

So does that mean it's okay if my house is always full of baby farm critters?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! I would  to have that problem. DH won't let me though.  He said, MAYBE a bottle baby goat, but he'll have to think about it.  Know you are very lucky, and yes please post some pictures. We would love it.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 18, 2012)

POMEGRANATE IS NEARING THE FINISH LINE!!!  (I think...unless I REALLY have my dates messed up).  I REALLY wish things had been less hectic and crazy when the herd was in heat/breeding this fall..I like my accurate info to keep me straight...and I generally have a pretty good memory when things are calm around me and I learned the hard way when the computer crashed to have EVERYTHING backed up somewhere someway somehow...oh well...she's GOT to be closer....

Here is her "WIDE LOAD" pics from this morning:

Laying around chewing cud...most times now she's just chewing cud...relaxing...






From above it's like the Good Year Blimp has landed in the goat shed!





Look at her udder...bigger to anyone else or is it my hopeful eyes?





This one was taken last night at midnight...hmm...bigger today or not?





I can't wait until the ladies are all done having babies, and I am done RAISING babies and all I have to do is wait for next year....the mosquitoes have arrived in Texas, and I am TIRED of being outside and ATE UP right now!  I already warned my husband if the bugs get any worse I'm scooting the milkstand IN the front door and milking in the house at night!  He knows I don't tolerate the bugs very well...

C'mon Pomegranate!  EVERYONE THINK ONLY PINK!  Her belly has REALLY dropped this week, so soon...hopefully soon....hoohoo sure is swollen today...like in an hour would be nice, before it rains again...course I bet she too waits like Lucy until the day AFTER it rains, so it can be nice and sloshy icky out...why not right?

THINK PINK PINK PINK!  No other colors...PINK!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 18, 2012)

Personally,  I'm thinking white, with a pink ribbon around her neck and a lovely little tingly ankle bracelet.  What say you?


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Personally,  I'm thinking white, with a pink ribbon around her neck and a lovely little tingly ankle bracelet.  What say you?


LOL!  YES!  WITH BLUE EYES remember that part!  Gotta have some blue eyes! (actually we only run 50/50 on the blue eyes, because the daddy's dam had brown eyes...)  so that's a BIG maybe....

I'm SO SO excited to see what colors we get since one is dark and the other is white....but I want PINK PARTS!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 18, 2012)

LIGAMENTS ARE GONE GONE!  Of course...she might pull a Lucy and they may come and go one at a time for a week...but as of just now..>GONE!

And I'm starting to wonder if Penelope REALLY DID take the first time she was bred....she;s in about the same boat as Pom right now...watch 'Nelope go first....

WOO HOO!  Babies soon please!  I want this OVER with!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 25, 2012)

I won't lie...I'm a little sad...but still VERY EXCITED THAT IT IS OVER! ONE GOAT LEFT TO KID AND THEN DONE FOR THE YEAR!

WE GOT A SINGLE BOY!  A 6lb WHOPPER OF A BUCKLING!  At approximately 4pm, our newest addition was born...pics will be posted at some point - once I finish feeding the OTHER critters! I'm about to have another mutiny if I don't feed the pigs and the rabbits...

So...Pom did it...a big bouncing WHITE boy...looks like he's gonna have those pale gold Saanen eyes, not his daddy's blue eyes....but we have our FIRST MINI-SAANEN!

Now here comes the hard part...a NAME!

My theme is the letter "C" this year....we are "NadaLottaRanch"...what is masculine, with a C to start, and fits behind that in 30letters or less total? He will be MDGA registered...gotta have a catchy little name....

Now I am off to check on mama and go feed those bunnies before they have an uprising...will be back with pics!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats!!!  

Cooper, Carson, Carlos, Christopher, Cryptonite, Calpernicus, Cord, Casius Clay, Clover


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 25, 2012)

Here we go! PICS!!!!

Pom READY TO BLOW!






Here he comes....





HERE AT LAST! All wet and brand new!




In the house with Ming, the surrogate mother, to clean him up for me  (I LOVE my Ming, she's SUCH a good goat mom substitute!)




And then the hardwood floors win!




But he is one tough little cowboy! He got right back up again! (And then I am mean and sent him to baby jail to laydown...)




I LOVE Cryptonite!  HOWEVER...my husband being the ex-superman geek he is at heart QUICKLY corrected me because APPARENTLY Kryptonite begins with a "K"...and then he rubbed in being smarter than me on that one  

What about Cadbury since it's almost Easter?  Too girly?


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 25, 2012)

What about Cadbury since it's almost Easter?  Too girly?

I think that sounds very english gentleman like.  I like it.  Then when he gets to the bucky stage and becomes a brat, you can just call him a Cad....ok, so I have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 25, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> What about Cadbury since it's almost Easter?  Too girly?
> 
> I think that sounds very english gentleman like.  I like it.  Then when he gets to the bucky stage and becomes a brat, you can just call him a Cad....ok, so I have a weird sense of humor.


You're right!  It is really cute, and my husband NEVER gets to name anything...of course his first suggestion is usually "Buttermilk"...I STILL don't know why...but I think we *shall* call him Cadbury....it is kinda cute to think of him as a "naughty cad" when gets breeding age and is less than charming to be around!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

I love it.  Cadbury.   Very charming and brutish if he turns out to be a nice big buck!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 25, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I love it.  Cadbury.   Very charming and brutish if he turns out to be a nice big buck!


LOL...he better not be TOO big, his daddy is a PB nigerian dwarf I can pick up easier than a sack of feed!  I STILL can't believe he weighed 6lbs even!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 12, 2012)

Well...day before yesterday I got some updated pics of Penelope - our nubian doe, the last one we were waiting on to kid.  She was due that day, the 10th...and looking MIGHTY close, but I knew I had a few more days to go...

Never got to upload and post the update, been SUPER crazy busy round the farm, and then today, JUST AFTER I finished feeding, guess who I noticed was in labor?  YUP!  PENELOPE!!    So I grabbed my birth stuff and waited, didn't have to wait long...we got ourselves another...little...BOY!  BOO-URNS I declare on the boy parts...but he sure is a FEISTY little fella!

Look here...already in jail:






I saw 2 JET BLACK legs at first...and then that WHITE WHITE face!  I WAS SO hoping for girl parts...











My best description so far is just "black and white roan"....he's got a LOT of roaning in his coat, almost looks blue in the sunlight he has so much white.  THANKFULLY I have a home lined up already for him...OH!  And he looks a little NOT nubian like because he is actually a MINI nubian!  

And here is his fat-minded mama...having contractions and STILL eating hay!  That's my greedy goats...can't stop munching even to have a baby, she had her breakfast about 30minutes before she kidded, and looked to be contracting then, which was why I grabbed my stuff and headed back out...





One more uneventful kidding down and now on to milking all summer   WooHoo girls good job done I say! (Except next year, just a few girls would be nice )


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 13, 2012)

OH!  He is just gorgeous.  I love his colors.  Congrats!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats!!  Very cute!  No more babies?  But how am I gonna get my goat pic fix?!    I still have months to go before m babies hit the ground.


----------

